

Ask PG:  Mr. G, is it a promise? - jdileo

Mr. G., Will applications submitted without yet having a co-founder still be reviewed by yourself, JL, RTM or TB?<p>Respectfully asked, of course.
======
pg
I'm unsure of the scope of the or, but assuming it's the narrower: yes, every
application gets reviewed by at least one human.

When there's a class of applications we don't want to get (e.g. from groups
none of whom can participate in person), we ask people not to submit them.

~~~
jdileo
thanks for quick reply, sir. make it a great day.

------
pclark
I think there have been quite a few startups accepted into YC with only 1
founder. Wasn't Divvyshot 1 founder initially?

